

Yes, the Internet is rotting your brain - fiaz
http://www.salon.com/books/laura_miller/2010/05/09/the_shallows/

======
zppx
> "It's possible to think deeply while surfing the Net," Carr writes, "but
> that's not the type of thinking the technology encourages or rewards."

I think Carr needs to read "On Bullshit"[1]. Nothing more to add.

[1]: <http://press.princeton.edu/titles/7929.html>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1335146>

Several comments already there.

------
MikeCapone
I'm sure I could come up with a joke about rotting brains and duplicate
submissions getting on the frontpage, but my brain's too rotted to think...

